# Consistency issues.



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello coach's, I have been having problems with consistency. Two weeks ago I went into my club and shot a dang 899 with 68 x's. I shot three 300 games that day and a 299. But I can't seem to duplicate my performance over the past two weeks. I have shot quite a few 300 20+ x games since I started target shooting a couple years ago. I have had no formal coaching. And I think I am having problems with either a consistent release. Or maby a problem with an inconsistent form. I shoot a Scott longhorn pro. And am open to any advise. Will take pictures basically what ever I need to do to get some help to take my shooting to the next level. Because I feel a perfect game every time I shoot is possible I am just not pulling it off.

Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Shooting at that level, your problem is LIKELY NOT form or execution. ( A Guess without seeing!!)

Have you read/studied Lanny Basham's book "Mental Management?" That's where I'd suggest you look first.

Arne


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

I have listened to his CDs. Very informative. I hear mastering the mental game of archery is a good one to try as well. Just can't afford that ATM.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You are shooting at a much higher level than I am so I feel a little hesitant to offer advice. You probably know a lot more about shooting a bow than I do. However, I'll pass on the advice I've gotten from an excellent coach.

Consistency is developed by practicing your shot sequence, not your shot. It's a subtle difference, but a significant one. Consistency comes from doing things the same way every time. A written shot sequence provides you with the structure to do this more effectively.

Basham's main advice is to focus on process, not results. Your shot sequence gives you the specific things to think about and focus on during your shot.

Allen


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you Allen. I will definitely do that as I have never done it before.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

We all at one time or another we all change our focus. Many times it is to the outcome of where the arrow is going instead of the process of how it gets there. Change the process, change the outcome. It is the subtle inconsistencies that do us in. There are times you see a world class archer shake his/her head in disgust before the arrow ever hits the target. They know the shot was not right but letting down was not an option. That is why the process is so important. 

Like Allen and Arne stated it is the mental aspect of not following the process or not having a solid process. Many times in these forums, different aspects of the shot, are so over analyzed its hard to figure out what they are talking about. The wheel was invented a long time ago.

You must focus on what you can control. Not what you cant. You cant control others. You can only control you.

Think like a gardener and work like a carpenter.

I recommend the "Little Book of Talent" by Daniel Coyle


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Something simple like making a chart may be something that really helps you, it is based on the vegas 10 ring. You do a talley mark chart where you have: Inside out, solid line hits, line lickers, miss.

I learned or came up with this when I watched a indoor pro counting his inside outs one night during a 5-spot round and ever since I have been doing this chart and it tells you a ton of information. Shooting a scoring round doesn't really tell you anything but when you shoot a 5-spot round and have 55 inside outs and 4 solid hits and 1 line licker now you have something. One of my favorite 60x rounds was 7 line lickers and 16 solid line hits and 33 inside outs, it was a horrible day of shooting and I did get a 60x but I was just lucky. The next day I shot a 59x but shot freaking awesome and had 56 inside outs and 3 solids and 1 miss. So in all reality that was a much better day of shooting and I didn't get a 60 but I left the range very pleased with my shooting. 

For me doing the little chart right on the scoring face is quick and simple and it takes my mind off of the scoring round but at the same time it tells me the truth about my shooting.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

Some interesting reading in three parts....

https://archerycoach.wordpress.com/tag/consistency/


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you all for posting. Very good advice all around. Alan set me on his program. And it has basically forced me to developed a VERY focused shot process. Which has taken my mind away from the actual shooting. Which is beggining to become mindless. 2days ago I put 50 arrows into the super one arrow at a time at 15 yards. It's a very deliberate kind of shooting that iam developing and its working..... Today I shot a 495 round. First time at 20 yards in a bit. And pulled off a 484. With 2512 xx75s lol so iam pretty happy. Thank each and every one of you for your responses and a special thanks to Allen for taking the time to help me set up a proper practice routine I think will work wonders in the long run.


----------

